# Anyone on melanotan 2 currently?



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone stayin tan and a fan of melanotan2? Curious dosage if different from the standard amount meaning less or more and how often it's needed once you are personally loaded ..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

I use it year round at 200 to 250 mcg/day. In the summer i routinely get mistakened for a black person. I work outside so its nice to have the added protection but boy do i get dark. When i take the kids to the waterpark, i usually get approached between 10 and 20 times. I wished everything worked this well. Look at the beginning of my log at PM. That is 3 months without sun.


----------



## colochine (Dec 21, 2012)

Load 1mg ED for two weeks then you can maintenance dose of 250mcg twice a week to stay tan. PT-141 is an active metabolite so you notice a nice little boost in libido as well.


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

Does melanotan 2 make you tan with no sun exposure at all? Or does it accelerate the tanning effects of the sun? If it works with no sun exposure, does it even out your skin tone? Like get rid of tan lines?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Gotta have uv ray to activate ,it's great if you are fair skin tone and live in a sunny location .


----------



## colochine (Dec 21, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gotta have uv ray to activate ,it's great if you are fair skin tone and live in a sunny location .



Yea good point I'm in Florida and tanned once a week and it made me super dark.


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

At 2mg in A pin I was shaking and sweating, with enough hunger to eat a cow that had eaten a horse.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

omegachewy said:


> At 2mg in A pin I was shaking and sweating, with enough hunger to eat a cow that had eaten a horse.



Lol.. it does the opposite. My gut hurts and I get red for an hour ..2mg would make a white cow shake and tan..


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

it gave me cramps as well, food helped it go away though. so i just ate alot. didnt get red though. had a friend who did. it was pretty funny.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

I once took my mt2 with 2000mgs of flush niacin, you talk
about RED!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 22, 2012)

Not currently on mt2 but have used it several times. For myself I've found that the loading(1mg daily 1st week) is overkill. I get really dark on 1/2 mg 2-3 x week. The loading up also seemed to cause more sides I.E. black freckles etc. 
Does make my white beard grow in very dark. Omega mentioned getting really hungry after a 2mg inj. ?  I would puke my guts out on a shot like that.
I've never gone over 1mg in a single inj. I'll be using with the mt2 for 2013.
It works for me and that is what counts. Or I could go with some dyoderm 
circa 1983.  Guess you gotta be an old fuck to find the humour in that one. 
Makes you love modern science/technology. Thanks, T


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol, i remember that stuff turbo. I never used it but our basketball team did. By the end of the 1st quarter their socks were orange and faces were striped. Do you remember canthaxathin. Did that for a couple of weeks an turned orange as a pumpkin. The bad thing was there was nothing you could do about it but wait it out for a couple of weeks. Everyone thought i was jaundice. The shit we dont do to try and look good!


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

turbo- i seem to be really odd when it comes to stuff like that. almost nothing works as an appetite supressant for me. and yeah, only did the 2 mg twice. along with 60mg ostarine.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol, i remember that stuff turbo. I never used it but our basketball team did. By the end of the 1st quarter their socks were orange and faces were striped. Do you remember canthaxathin. Did that for a couple of weeks an turned orange as a pumpkin. The bad thing was there was nothing you could do about it but wait it out for a couple of weeks. Everyone thought i was jaundice. The shit we dont do to try and look good!



Holy shit! forgot about the carrot pills Canthaxathin. Fucking hilarious.
If only the younger guys could see that color on someone.
My buddy did the canthax pills turned like a shiny pumkin carrot color .
Made me smile man!  Dyoderm was a wierd orangey green look.
Makes you appreciate all the new shit . T


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Holy shit! forgot about the carrot pills Canthaxathin. Fucking hilarious.
> If only the younger guys could see that color on someone.
> My buddy did the canthax pills turned like a shiny pumkin carrot color .
> Made me smile man!  Dyoderm was a wierd orangey green look.
> Makes you appreciate all the new shit . T



And it would turn your shit beet red!  Freaked you the hell out if you weren't expecting it!


----------



## vpiedu (Dec 23, 2012)

i started with .5ml 2x/wk for 2 weeks and then .25ml 2x/wk and stay dark as hell esp with any sun exposure but it works wonders for me.

VP


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't believe my wife has not said anything yet, but it turned my pecker blacker than the ace of spades.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

Same here . Wife has not said anything but then again she is very dark AA
so .........  T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

Lmao.. Carrot pills .. Weren't they in comic books next to the sea monkeys and body of atlas in a week ad?


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm on MT2 at the moment. I only take 250mcg every second day. Any higher than that and I look ridiculous


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 24, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao.. Carrot pills .. Weren't they in comic books next to the sea monkeys and body of atlas in a week ad?



Yep and below the x-ray glasses! under the "real" working submarine..Funny shit. Those pills really would turn a guy brilliant orange. Hey I had sea monkeys. . T


----------



## Bigwimp (Dec 25, 2012)

I take a maintenance dose of 300mcg per week. People ask me if I went on vacation again all the time and call me Jose (I'm white.)  The wife has commented about a tan line on the pecker which sucks though.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bigwimp said:


> I take a maintenance dose of 300mcg per week. People ask me if I went on vacation again all the time and call me Jose (I'm white.)  The wife has commented about a tan line on the pecker which sucks though.



Thats funny cause my friends and family call me nacho. Started on vacation 2 years ago in mexico. By the end of the first day i was darker than the locals and they were telling me to get back to work. My friends thought this was funny and started calling me nacho. To make it worse they pulled me aside at customs and asked me if i spoke english!


----------



## Dontblink (Jan 24, 2013)

I take 125mcg pre tan and 125mcg post tan once a week I stay dark enough to get called Hispanic(I'm white) all the time....

If I get in the sun too I get black. Went to south padre in the summer and when we left I was darker than all the locals. Wife said she just looked out in the water for the black guy with her kids LOL

BTW I found taking it like I do my pecker wasn't so much darker that it looked black. Wife complained I used to just take my dose in the morning but for me doing it around my tanning it helped keep it all the same color instead of a killer tan with a black pecker LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm good at 125mcg  every 4th day . Makes me too nauseous .. One time I did way too much and I got the shakes and itch .. Weird shit.. T I fed My seamonkeys to my guppies. Lol..


----------



## Dontblink (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah makes me nauseous too....but just around the time I take it lasts maybe 30-45 min but goes away... It's worse if I take more than my dose though


----------



## IronManPeptides (Jan 25, 2013)

i take 10 IUs twice a week


----------



## powders101 (Jan 26, 2013)

IronManPeptides said:


> i take 10 IUs twice a week



How are your results using this protocol?


----------



## vent_noir (Feb 19, 2013)

Im not terribly white, but i do have the genetic code to grow moles and tanning is also somewhat of a pain (very slow) due to my massive northern Europe genes. 

Im just wondering where a good supplier is and if its ok to use this while on my cycle. As far as I know this is still legal in the usa.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> Im not terribly white, but i do have the genetic code to grow moles and tanning is also somewhat of a pain (very slow) due to my massive northern Europe genes.
> 
> Im just wondering where a good supplier is and if its ok to use this while on my cycle. As far as I know this is still legal in the usa.



Although i have used many places and never once had bunk mt2, i would go with our sponsor ergopep. All their products are gtg.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 19, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Although i have used many places and never once had bunk mt2, i would go with our sponsor ergopep. All their products are gtg.



Bump the Ergopep


----------



## Incognito1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah I'm good at 125mcg  every 4th day . Makes me too nauseous .. One time I did way too much and I got the shakes and itch .. Weird shit.. T I fed My seamonkeys to my guppies. Lol..



If it makes you nauseous try this trick. Take the MT2 straight before food and if possible directly before bed. The food lowers the nausea to be almost non existent and then you can sleep straight through the rest of the symptoms


----------



## Incognito1 (Feb 19, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Bump the Ergopep



Yeah I've been taking MT2 on and off for probably about 6 years. Ordered from heaps of places always with good results but Ergo is the cheapest I have found and trust me I've spent hours if not days over the years trying to find the cheapest supplier. It's a no brainer


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm on maximpep mt2
Love the stuff


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 20, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Does melanotan 2 make you tan with no sun exposure at all? Or does it accelerate the tanning effects of the sun? If it works with no sun exposure, does it even out your skin tone? Like get rid of tan lines?



yes you do not need the sun


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 20, 2013)

Incognito1 said:


> If it makes you nauseous try this trick. Take the MT2 straight before food and if possible directly before bed. The food lowers the nausea to be almost non existent and then you can sleep straight through the rest of the symptoms



yes that is a good idia


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought  melatonin 2 needs UV rays to work.? Less UV rays the more side effects / freckles ones get.. has the studies changed?


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Feb 20, 2013)

Love ERGO's MT2  the Real deal.. Low dose for me or I'm wanting to puke.. UV's Def kick it in..


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been on it @250mcg every day for two weeks. I'm darker than my wife, and she dark skinned Mexican


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 21, 2013)

what is good about melanotan 2 that it gives you a good tan without tan lines


----------



## striffe (Feb 21, 2013)

IronManPeptides said:


> yes you do not need the sun



The studies i read said you do need sun exposure. Not very much, but no UV, no tan.
Lets face it, we all get some UV exposure.

"UV Radiation:*Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast tanning is possible and how dark you get w/ least damage to skin/body. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides.*"


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anyone stayin tan and a fan of melanotan2? Curious dosage if different from the standard amount meaning less or more and how often it's needed once you are personally loaded ..



I love the stuff. I dont stay on it all the time but when I do use it all I need is 1/2mg daily and a tanning bed 2-3 times per week.


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 27, 2013)

super good


----------



## IronManPeptides (Feb 27, 2013)

powders101 said:


> How are your results using this protocol?



super good


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep on maximpep mt2, loving it
Taking 500mcg 3x a week


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't need to load MT2 like many people advise, and you also do not need to take as much as a many people advise.  Taking too much only increases dark spots and freckles.  I have used MT2 many time and what I have found to work best and minimize dark spots is to take 250mcg before tanning and take 250mcg after tanning.  Taking it in smaller doses like this will also help emlimate the sick/nauseous feeling as well.  I take it everyday like this till I get to my desired color or get a good base color which is only about a week to two week.  I then use the same protocol but only on days that I tan and do not take it on days that I do not tan.  I will hold my color with going tanning only once every 7-10 days.  Also MT2 will tan you without the sun or a tanning bed it just takes much longer.


----------



## vent_noir (Mar 13, 2013)

So I started using the melanotan 2. Im doing my loading phase, the solution is 1mg/ml but im only using .5ml and will complete the load on Friday. However ive already started to notice the darkening of moles and even some new ones crop up on my face. Should i scale back to .25ml a day every few days? Id like a tan but I dont want to have a lot of moles on my body.

And on an even more serious note, people are claiming that MT2 can accelerate melanoma. Ive done a bit of research and no data backs these claims so im a little worried on what I should do. I have an appt with a dermatologist so i guess i could get a biopsy of the moles done just to check some stuff out.

Any one else have similar experiences or knowledge?


----------



## striffe (Mar 13, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> So I started using the melanotan 2. Im doing my loading phase, the solution is 1mg/ml but im only using .5ml and will complete the load on Friday. However ive already started to notice the darkening of moles and even some new ones crop up on my face. Should i scale back to .25ml a day every few days? Id like a tan but I dont want to have a lot of moles on my body.
> 
> And on an even more serious note, people are claiming that MT2 can accelerate melanoma. Ive done a bit of research and no data backs these claims so im a little worried on what I should do. I have an appt with a dermatologist so i guess i could get a biopsy of the moles done just to check some stuff out.
> 
> Any one else have similar experiences or knowledge?


I havent researched your question at all. But the peptide was was first studied to help people with skin cancer issues. I dont think it would accelerate melanoma. But there are some experienced guys here. Im sure someone here can set the record straight.


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm super white... how dark does this stuff make you... I don't want to be white one day and black the next!


----------



## vent_noir (Mar 13, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I havent researched your question at all. But the peptide was was first studied to help people with skin cancer issues. I dont think it would accelerate melanoma. But there are some experienced guys here. Im sure someone here can set the record straight.



Ya thats what ive read as well. However, since its a hormone and it causes the melanocytes to work on over drive the chances of mutation increase. The darkening of moles/ freckles in a indication of growth is it not?

But like I said there is no data supporting what i just said. Hope some of the others guys have some good knowledge.


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 21, 2013)

hijacked said:


> The studies i read said you do need sun exposure. Not very much, but no UV, no tan.
> Lets face it, we all get some UV exposure.
> 
> "UV Radiation:*Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast tanning is possible and how dark you get w/ least damage to skin/body. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides.*"



yes i to found you need some uv exposure at first, i loaded at 250mcg for 21 days, then matienence at 250mcg twice a week ,now no uv exposure needed, and im still dark as hell


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 21, 2013)

So anyone experiment, was wondering since this stuff seems to be super effective... how low a dose to just look like you have a normal fucking tan, I don't want people to start calling me Nacho


----------



## Thor (Mar 28, 2013)

*Same here*



JewJitsu012 said:


> So anyone experiment, was wondering since this stuff seems to be super effective... how low a dose to just look like you have a normal fucking tan, I don't want people to start calling me Nacho



i have some and am going to start it as soon as spring gets here but only want to get a little darker than my usual natural dark tan,can i just use a small amount? or pin less often ?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thor said:


> i have some and am going to start it as soon as spring gets here but only want to get a little darker than my usual natural dark tan,can i just use a small amount? or pin less often ?



Start at 125 mcg every other day and adjust days/frequency from there. You could also do 125 just before exposure instead. Either way would be quite gradual but eod may be a little more consistant


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm gonna fire mine up again. Casper the friendly ghost came at winter and now he needs to leave so yogi bear can come out of his cave.
I always have a 5 pack around for this purpose..


----------



## Mega (Mar 29, 2013)

just curious how long this stuff can be stored unconstituted? i have few bottles sitting in my freezer never opened, about a year and a half - 2 years now.  still good ya think?

Mega


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 29, 2013)

Gtg Mega .mine on a shelf not refer and still good.if 30mcg make u feel odd .its good.


----------



## Mega (Mar 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gtg Mega .mine on a shelf not refer and still good.if 30mcg make u feel odd .its good.



great Thank you! also just use Bac water? 2 cc or 3? Am i right on this, at 2 ml bac water each IU on the slin pin is 50 mcg?

Mega


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 30, 2013)

about to start a little this weekend. Heading for Dallas for birth of granson in 2 weeks 1 tan the  1/2 mg eod for a week then 1/2 mg 1x weeks . I'll be all ready for some sun texas. Great stuff. Omega 
2mgs mt2 and i'd feel like hurling for a few mins . 1mg most iI usually do . Anyone notice hair or beard darkening? T


----------



## striffe (Mar 30, 2013)

I just started MT2 for the first time a couple days ago. Ive read this thread, and decided to start at 500mcg a day. Wow, I feel like crap. Splitting headaches, high blood pressure, and boners. I had a headache so bad last night, I could hardly open my eyes. Im going to take a day off today. I think im going to back it down to 125mcgs tomorrow. Ive used pt141 before, and I noticed a slight headache with it as well. But they were short lived and not nearly as bad.


----------



## striffe (Apr 1, 2013)

I cant even tolerate 125mcgs. High BP and head aches are too much for my rabbit. BP is highest at about 5 hours post inj


----------



## cardealer (Apr 3, 2013)

It did me same way.Lowered dose to 350 mcg before bed 3 x weekly and no sickly feeling and dark.


----------



## striffe (Apr 3, 2013)

I couldnt even handle that. I put 1ml in a 10mg vial. I tried 2.5 ticks (.25mg / 250mcgs) and that was too much. I just put another ml of bac water in the vial. Im going to try 100mcgs, 2 tics. We will see how that goes


----------



## Google&Pubmed (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had it on hand for almost a month now but tomorrow I'm going to start using it at 250mcg and see how it goes.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2013)

Guys, I just got some mt2 from Ergopep for my wife.  Just showed up in the mail today.  How much BA water are ya'll using for reconstitution?


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 6, 2013)

Chris assuming its a 10 gram vial
1ml = every 10 tic is 1 gram mt2 (1000 mcg)
2 ml= every 10 tic is .5 gram (500mcg)

I use 3 iu cause my eyes are bad and easier to dose 125 mcg to see how one reacts .and the little extra bw helps if any skin irritation so not so strong IMO.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Chris assuming its a 10 gram vial
> 1ml = every 10 tic is 1 gram mt2 (1000 mcg)
> 2 ml= every 10 tic is .5 gram (500mcg)
> 
> I use 3 iu cause my eyes are bad and easier to dose 125 mcg to see how one reacts .and the little extra bw helps if any skin irritation so not so strong IMO.



Thanks, IB.  I used 3 ml BA water for the vial..which is a 10mg vial.  I want to start her off on a low dose of 100mcg a day to see how she reacts to it.  So, I injected her with 3iu.  

My eyes are old too, I feel your pain there....

Hell, I am fair skinned and am thinking about dosing myself since I already have the stuff, and it is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 6, 2013)

hijacked said:


> IB means "mg" where he has "gram"



Yeah, a 10 gram vial would require alot of BA water and would be a big vial.  Just kidding, I appreciate you guys help.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 6, 2013)

Yettys are big ..lol good.catch hjk.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys, my wife has been using 100mcg/day of mt2 for a week now, and isn't happy with her skin tone.  I told her she needs to wait a couple more weeks to give it a chance to work.  Is 100mcg/day too little?  She really has no side effects from it.  I have heard of all kinds of injection protocol, but looking for a little guidance for her.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 16, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Hey guys, my wife has been using 100mcg/day of mt2 for a week now, and isn't happy with her skin tone.  I told her she needs to wait a couple more weeks to give it a chance to work.  Is 100mcg/day too little?  She really has no side effects from it.  I have heard of all kinds of injection protocol, but looking for a little guidance for her.



In my limited experience with MT 2 (2 different suppliers) both me and the wife got side effects (nausea) immediately and results (obvious tanning, darker moles, appetite suppression) within a couple days with exposure to he sum for 15-20 minutes per day.

Was using 100-125mcg/day.

Thinking you might have something other than MT2 there?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey chris ..man we gave you quick reply..! Month wait is ok rite?  
Does she still take and does she get uv light?  Its common to make people nauseated or tired so eat a meal before helps with that...i like the pt-141 thats within mt2.. not one female yetty gets away without me bumpin some fur off.. Does the wife get more frisky on the wood pile?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys.  

She is taking 250mcg twice a week and is now as dark as I want her.  I want her to stay Caucasian.  

I am taking the same dose and I am not as dark, but I don't go to the tanning bed like she does.  My moles are definitely a lot darker and it has basically amplified my farmer's tan I have from working outside.


----------



## jack of all (Jul 7, 2013)

is MT2 known to cause elevaed liver values?  My alt and ast were slightly high on  my last blood work.  They have never been elevated before.  So I guess it is either mt2 or the working out.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 7, 2013)

jack of all said:


> is MT2 known to cause elevaed liver values?  My alt and ast were slightly high on  my last blood work.  They have never been elevated before.  So I guess it is either mt2 or the working out.



If you worked out the night before your blood draw, this can greatly alter liver values.  I have been tested both off and on mt2 with no changes in values.  My last draw was being on for over 3 years with no change, but we are all different.


----------



## jack of all (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks I am going to assume it was the workout.  i hit legs very hard the day before.  I asked the Dr if he wanted me to rest before the blood draw and he said no do what you normaly do.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 7, 2013)

Probably the most damaging workout you could do.  I would bet with near 100% certainty if you retest with 2 days off prior, your values would be significantly better.  I think Drs sometimes underestimate the rigors we put our bodies through.  For most of us, it is far beyond "normal".


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, legs will do that to the values for sure. You really have to rest from most stuff before draws.


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Jul 16, 2013)

Great info!

 Would you say dose depends at ALL on size??  (6'3" 320lbs)..... New to it, but know how knowledgable you all are..... So excuse the softball question

 May God Bless You ALL!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

No start 250mcg see if u feel like crap; sweat , get flush for 30 minutes. Thats what I feel so I do 125mcg and work up but realize it will light up freckles you didn't know you had.

As far as liver values raised Magnus and Grim hit that dead on like Shootin a poor buffalo at 5 ft.. Stop creatine , proteins and at least a four day non workout break cause Drs not into sport medicine are quacks and have zero 
idea.. I know that from a 800$ kidney dr bill for high creatine . Once I stopped levels fine... Imagine that!  Just like I asked before test to my vet..


----------



## vent_noir (Dec 14, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone knows how long MT2 stays active in your body?


----------

